

OS - vaibhav_90

Can learning Operating Systems in engineering help us design one actually ?
======
kosvke
It depends on what you mean by designing operating systems. Usually I've found
that OS taught in college tend to be out of date, that is of course unless you
are grad/post-grad CS research.

~~~
vaibhav_90
Yeah its quite out dated but I think just a textual reading doesn't give us
exact idea about the OS and its functions.

~~~
l0nwlf
Try this book ( [http://www.amazon.com/Operating-Systems-Design-
Implementatio...](http://www.amazon.com/Operating-Systems-Design-
Implementation-3rd/dp/0131429388/) ).

It is written be Andrew S Tanenbaum, the author of minix. The book contains
whole of minix source code. Nothing beats learning from reading actual codes.
Linus Torvalds was inspired by this book. In his autobiography "Just For Fun",
Torvalds describes it as "the book that launched me to new heights".

~~~
vaibhav_90
Thank you I will surely go through the book.

